# New Member, not an owner... Yet!



## rampower (Jul 4, 2009)

Currently own an MX-5, a mk3 my second mx-5.

Been test driving like crazy recently and drove a diesel tt roadster, a New Z4 and a Boxster.

Liked them all.

The Z4 is a vast improvement over the previous model. The slower hood than the other 2, the lack of a movable buffetter behind you and the compromised boot space with the hood down rules it out for me.

Loved the Boxster, Its proscheness, poise, performance. Liked it But when you look at the cost per mile figures of around 88p for boxster and 48p a mile for the MX-5, I just cant see any car providing me with twice the fun and usability of my current car, especially as I would hate to park it at work or pretty much anywhere, so the need for 2 vehicles (which I do currently run a toyota aygo as my work car) would be even more essential, but the running costs of the boxster would compromise how good my second car could be. I dont fancy having £40k in the garage and spend half my time in a £2k car.

The TT roadster makes all the sense to me. Low running costs. Well built, pretty. 4wd, no compromise to the boot and an electic hood that is fast (although loads slower than the mx-5's manual hood, its a marvel) that can go down on the move.

The cost per mile only runs at about 5p per mile more than an mx-5 sport for the sportline model.

I am gonna get one, might have to wait a year, but still, I will get one.

Cant wait.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi and welcome to the TTF

plenty going on on here to keep you informed and, at times, entertained, :roll: while you wait

cheers

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate.... good luck in getting your new motor


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome once you get your TT you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

